
AT&T exempts HBO Max from data caps but still limits your Netflix use - AlexandrB
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/06/att-exempts-hbo-max-from-data-caps-but-still-limits-your-netflix-use/
======
Zenbit_UX
And so it begins...

~~~
salmon30salmon
This isn't the beginning, T-Mobile was the first to really promote their zero-
rating: [https://www.theverge.com/2016/1/19/10794288/netflix-t-
mobile...](https://www.theverge.com/2016/1/19/10794288/netflix-t-mobile-binge-
on-net-neutrality-zero-rating)

Let's not all pretend that this is something new simply because we don't like
the side that is now doing it.

~~~
ulfw
It‘s different as T-Mobile doesn‘t OWN the content provider.

------
_-david-_
Unless I am missing something it seems like AT&T would be limiting both HBO
and Netflix if net neutrality had passed?

Also, as far as I know net neutrality did not remove all data limits on
unlimited plans right?

~~~
whalesalad
AT&T has a partnership with HBO. I get HBO for “free” as part of my phone
bill. So by nature of that relationship they need to have a fat trunk to HBO’s
content.

~~~
gdubs
Not so much a partnership as AT&T bought Warner Media which includes HBO.

------
magwa101
What are the chances??

------
olliej
if only there were some rule that require that network providers were required
to treat traffic neutrally.

